# Free Game Board



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I Have a standard 6' x 4' size gaming board going. It's in two halfs, covered in green flock, and its FREE TO A GOOD HOME.

My good lady has just moved in and we really have no space for it so if anyone is interested, it's theirs if they are prepared to collect it.

I'm in Walsall, West Midlands.

PM me if you're interested.

Rev


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm sent


----------

